# Not a chance!/no chance



## 涼宮

Good afternoon 


Do you have an idiom or idioms to say ''not a chance''? Does ''nie ma mowy'' work?. I am watching Extreme Dinosaurs, and we can see the expression in context. 

A criminal kidnapped 4 dinosaurs and by means of technology he gave them intelligence and a more powerful body. After he changes them, he says: ''You must obey me, you are my creations!'', and the T-rex replies ''not a chance!'', and they get themselves expelled from the spaceship. 


Thank you in advance!


----------



## NotNow

My friends and relatives say _nie ma szans_.


----------



## apex39

"Nie ma takiej opcji"
"No chyba nie"

Bear in mind, that these are not idioms, they're just common expressions.


----------



## LilianaB

Hi, Suzumiya. I like _Nie ma mowy_ the most. This is the most literary version. You could also say:_ Nie macie żadnych szans_. 
This will be stronger.


----------



## dreamlike

You could well say "Wykluczone", but it's a tad formal. I think the expression best translates as "Nie ma mowy" or "Nie ma szans", as suggested by NotNow. 

_Nie macie żadnych szans_ would mean a completely different thing and doesn't really work in the context given.


----------



## LilianaB

No it does not mean a completely different thing and it would fit perfectly in this context. The rest of the sentence is just intuitive. ( _nie macie żadnych szans (kierować nami._) Just like intuitive subjects and other parts of syntactic structures could be omitted sometimes. In fact the English expression also has an intuitive part, which is unspoken. No chance _(you_ _will controls us_ or  _that_ _we will listen to you)_. _Nie macie żadnych szans_, (żebysmy was sluchali).


----------



## Roy776

LilianaB said:


> No it does not mean a completely different thing and it would fit perfectly in this context. The rest of the sentence is just intuitive. ( _nie macie żadnych szans (kierować nami._) Just like intuitive subjects and other parts of syntactic structures could be omitted sometimes. In fact the English expression also has an intuitive part, which is unspoken. No chance _(you_ _will controls us_ or  _that_ _we will listen to you)_. _Nie macie żadnych szans_, (żebysmy was sluchali).



I agree with dreamlike. It doesn't really fit in this context. "Not a chance", in this case, means something along the lines of "There's no way we'll ever obey you". "You have no chance" (nie macie żadnych szans) is not an option in this case, and even if it were, one would have to use the singular (Nie masz żadnych szans) as the researcher is just one person.


----------



## dopethrone

I'm with dreamlike and Roy776 on this.

Another option: _*niedoczekanie (twoje)!*_


----------



## LilianaB

Yes, Roy. I did not realize it was one researcher only. In this case _nie masz szans_, of course singular. I think it fits too, but of course, Suzuyama's original phrase is the best.  _Nikłe szanse_, could also be an option.


----------



## dreamlike

I'm sorry, Liliana, _Nie masz żadnych szans (You don't stand a chance / You have no chance)_ is not a viable alternative in the context given, it would sound odd - even if we include the implicit part - Nie masz szans żadnych szans, _żebyśmy cię słuchali. _A little rephrasing would do the trick, though - Nie ma szans, żebyśmy cię słuchali.

*Niedoczekanie twoje!* sounds like a fair suggestion to me


----------



## LilianaB

This is something new for me: I have never heard this one.


----------



## dreamlike

To be honest, I first heard it about a year ago, and it came as a bit of surprise to me, but from then on I hear it on a regular basis.


----------

